# Are some antihistamines safe? ...and Vitamin A?



## hayleylou (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi, I have a few questions I hope you may be able to help with. I have asked my lininc and they have said ask your pharmacist but I live out in Croatia and the language barrier is a real issue so although I tried to understand I feel no clearer...please can you help?


1) are there any antihistamines that I can take during preg - (my hayfever getting real bad and also insect bites reacting badly). I'm sure I recall someone saying  Benadryl was safe in Pregnancy??

2) Pregnancy vitamins - I didn't think to buy whilst in the UK and the ones I've managed to get out here have 800mcg Folic Acid (I thought 400 mcg was recommended? ...but I've also heard that sunlight can deplete FA and it's extrememly hot and sunny out here)...I'm wondering if 800mcg is ok? Also (along with all the other usual preg vitamins) they contain 8000IU Vitamin(4800 from retinyl palmitate and 3200 from beta-carotene??) I have read elsewhere that during preg additional Vit A should not be taken in  the form of supplements? Have I been given some 'unsafe' vits?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks so much.H


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi hayleylou,

Congrats on your pregnancy 

Antihistmaines can be used in pregnancy but you should check this with your prescriber/GP first. The following are felt to be okay to use chlorphenamine (sedating), loratidine (non sedating), cetirizine (non-sedating) Generally drugs are advised to be avoided during first trimester unless absolutely nexessary, hence why you should always discuss with your GP first.

Folic acid the recommended amount to minimise risk of NTD is 400 micrograms but there is nothing to say you can't take more than this (it just isn't necessary for most) In certain circumstances some women are advised to take 5 milligrams per day.

Vitamin A supplements are generally not necessary in pregnancy (need to be careful about the amount taken on top of that taken in the diet as in excessive levels it can cause harm to the baby) You need to be taking quite high levels each day though for this to happen. Vitamins that are formulated for use in pregnancy shouldn't have excessive levels in them though. Have left a link for more info http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/healthydiet/nutritionessentials/vitaminsandminerals/vitamina/

Have a read of previous threads too http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=179821.msg2848063#msg2848063

Hope this helps
Best wishes
Maz x

/links


----------



## hayleylou (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Maz,

Thanks for that - very helpful and will take a look at the links too cheers!
H


----------

